# Irish in need of a move



## cooper_man (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi All!

Firstly can i say fantastic forum and it is great to see everybody offering advice on the various options. 

Myself and my partner, both in our mid twenties are currently living in Dublin. We are looking to leave Ireland now for a few years (or more) and hopefully spend some time in the US/Canada or the Gulf region if we can get the relevant work.

We are both media and IT professionals, I am working for a major search engine (guess who ha ha) and my girlfriend is currently a web and content editor for a major site over here. Qualification wise we have both got degree's with my partner also holding a masters....so visa wise what you think?

Can anybody offer any advice on where to start? Where to look for work? Who to talk to etc etc..... Its difficult finding the start!

Thanks in advance guys, hopefully I will be a new member on board!


----------



## SNH (Aug 26, 2008)

Have you considered the Canadian Working Holiday Visa?

I do not know the regulations for Irish people (I think Australians get a two year visa while it is only one year for most), but it is a way for people your age to spend a year in Canada without too many visa dramas.


----------



## cooper_man (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah I can get the 1 year visa alright, but it leaves me limited for the future. Any ideas on longer term stays?


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi guys, congratulations on your decision to move. I think quite a bit will depend upon how long you want to spend in Canada. 
The process to get here can be lengthy, although they have recently changed the application process, so everyone is waiting to see if it speeds up.
If you want flexibility to stay indefinitely then a skilled worker visa would be good. Not sure if your qualifications and skills are on the new list Instructions on which skilled worker applications are eligible for processing if not then you may need to arrange employment before you get here.

Getting employment, there's a lot you can do:
Find your job category and description on the HRDC site, so you know how it will be descibed in job posts.
Convert your CV to a resume, ot make it more attractive for potential Canadian employers.
Post your resume on job sites.
Research trade associations in you industry and contact them for info.
Find out whats going on in your industry in Canada.
Research potential employers, send resume to companies.
Network on Linked In
Create blog and participate in others blogs, get your name out there.
Make contacts on Facebook, social networking tools.
Use Twitter...
Cultivate a network of people in your industry, in Canada and wherever you never know what contact may come up with something.

Good luck Louise


----------

